
Kenneth Arrow has died (1921-2017) - johnjwang
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_Arrow
======
sevensor
Arrow's dissertation is very readable, and totally worth contemplating. To
drastically oversimplify, it implies that any government policy, including
inaction, will inevitably create winners and losers.

